# Madhouse Party Invitation



## outrageous (Apr 6, 2010)

So a couple months ago I signed up at this forum looking for inspiration for my next birthday party theme [the last 2, mardi gra & strip club]. It was either Candyland or Mad House and the theme has been finalized and is Mad house!










Here is the invitation for the party which is next month [hopefully nothing happens that will cause me to cancel]! I blacked out a couple of personal things so that's why there are wierd black lines here & there.

For the entrance I am thinking of having like a curtain/wall of hanging dolls that splits up into two paths but they both end up at the same place!

If you have any ideas for a Mad House, I'd really appreciate them!


----------

